# PCD on 7/23!!!



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

I've been around these forums for a few months now, but believe it or not I just realized this sub-forum was here. :rofl:

I'm headed to the PCD in a little over a week to pick up my E92 335i. According to my dealer, it's on it's way there. I signed all my paperwork and picked up my plates yesterday.

I've got a question... I ordered the iPod integration option and wanted to know if the y-cable comes with the car from the factory, is supplied by the PCD, or if my dealer is supposed to supply it? I just want to make sure I don't have any surprises when I get there.

Thanks!
Bob


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

the dealer should give you the cable!

i did a European Delivery and Irv from Motorweks sent it with all the final paperwork I think this is the protocol!

My car just arrived to Newark port on 7/11 so I am doing a PCD soon I can't wait to get my baby back home to my safe garage!!!


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

See my thread here about the Y-cable:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=372055

Yes, you need to get it from your dealer first.

Enjoy the PCD!


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I do not know about the cable, but it looks like the others do. I just wanted to say I will be there on the 21st. Looking forward to it too.

Jim


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

Ok, so I have an official response. Kelli from the performance center has said that the Y-Cable will be with my car when I take delivery. According to her, CA's must provide the cable for ED re-deliveries at the performance center. So, I now have my answer... since I have not done ED, I will have my Y-Cable waiting for me in my car at the PC.

Thanks all (and Kelli),
Bob


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh man, I'm jealous, Congrats!


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobReck said:


> Ok, so I have an official response. Kelli from the performance center has said that the Y-Cable will be with my car when I take delivery. According to her, CA's must provide the cable for ED re-deliveries at the performance center. So, I now have my answer... since I have not done ED, I will have my Y-Cable waiting for me in my car at the PC.
> 
> Thanks all (and Kelli),
> Bob


Awesome. Thanks for sharing that. One less thing on my to-do.


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

energetik9 said:


> Awesome. Thanks for sharing that. One less thing on my to-do.


My pleasure! Counting the days...:drive:


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobReck said:


> My pleasure! Counting the days...:drive:


Yeah me too. I just have a few more than you


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

We will be waiting on your arrival!

Donnie Isley
BMW Driving Instructor


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

WE had the Bob & Bob show today! A lot of fun!

Donnie Isley


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

It was a pleasure meeting you and your dad. I hope both of you enjoyed the day :thumbup:

Enjoy your new BMW!


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> It was a pleasure meeting you and your dad. I hope both of you enjoyed the day :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy your new BMW!





willwin2day said:


> WE had the Bob & Bob show today! A lot of fun!
> 
> Donnie Isley


Donnie and Jonathan, I can't express how much fun you guys made the day. I know you probably hear this from everyone you deal with, but it really is the truth. Everyone down there is so incredibly nice and the day is such a blast. Thank you so much for everything. The smile is still stuck on my face! 



















The rest of my photos are here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/u2sockmonkey/sets/72157621334397897/

THANKS AGAIN!!!!
Bob


----------

